

Show HN: Joypad turns your iPhone into a game controller - lzell
http://getjoypad.com

======
lzell
This product is almost a year old now. I never submitted it here because I
felt weird asking for feedback on a product that you had to buy. Now there's a
free version, so give it a shot. I would love to hear feedback and
suggestions. Sales have not been stellar, but the conversion rate is good.
This site has seen a grand total of 36,000 unique visitors, and I've sold over
5k copies of the paid version. To me that means I need to get it in front of a
lot more people. Marketing is not my forte, so lay any ideas you have on me!

